# ebl dämpfer Norco shore2 aus 2007



## pjgraf (4. August 2011)

wie der titel schon sagt. hab versucht nachzumessen aber kann mich zw.216 und 222mm nicht entscheiden.
bitte um hilfe


----------



## pjgraf (16. August 2011)

nicht alle auf einmal :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (16. August 2011)

Hi pjgraf

Sorry, war gerade 2 Wochen in den Ferien. 

Also, die Dämpfereinbaulänge deines Norco Shore aus 2007 beträgt 8.5", also 216mm. 
Der Hub entsprechend 63.5mm.

Hoffe, das hilft weiter.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## pjgraf (16. August 2011)

danke sehr ))


----------

